# New BNSF Color



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone seen this color of BNSF engine before? Saw this to day thought it was a unusual site. Thought you might like it also.
 
I had some time so I went and took pics of Iowa Interstate, and on my way back I sppied this, thought it was note worthy.
 








 








 
Been a long time since I posted anything so forgive me if this seems out of sorts.
 
I posted this with the question BUT I have seen this engine near an oil whatever chemical company, with the same color WITHOUT the BNSF om the side. 
I think BNSF bought it and just  painted the speed lettering, just recently.
 
 
Bubba


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to me like it was an ex GM leased loco....

Regards

Gary


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Like I stated been sometime since I posted have asked that this be put where I thought I was placing it..in the "Public" forum...my bad!!!


I knew it looked like a freshly purshased leased engine, but still is cool!

Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

No But is is a pretty blue


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Is that Great Northern "Big Sky" blue?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yep, Gary got it..an ex GM leaser..
the blue & white paintscheme is a the EMD lease/demo scheme.

was rebuilt at some point, and is now classed as a GP38-2, although it still retains its three GP40 fans on the roof.
ex-GMTX 2660
began life as MKT GP40 182, built in 1967 

GMTX 2660 

MKT 182 

http://www.ns3010.rrpicturearchives.net/locoPicture.aspx?id=84319 

Scot


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the history Scot...! That makes it 43 years old... it boggles when you think of the millions of miles it probably logged.

Regards
Gary


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

BNSFConrail??? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

Rumor has it that BNSF was leasing these units & when the lease was up bought them.. To save money they just put there name on them.. Was done in Topeka I beleive & was 4 units I beleive.. Sure has caused the rumors to fly.. Have friends in Topeka that got to see them first.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

left over Conrail paint they got on clearance


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

BNSF got these from GMTX in exchange for some BNSF switchers.

From what I've read, the blue paint on most was in good enough shape that BNSF decided it wasn't worth a full repaint. Just a washing and name and number patch.


Most call them "Smurfs". I think there are 11 of these but two were repainted into the standard BNSF orange color. One of the repainted locos had a rare solid orange paint scheme for a short time. So 9 Smurfs out there? 

Here's a white nosed version that a few of these BNSF "Smurfs" look like (note the original GMTX lettered loco #2619) 















Found a picture of the all orange loco, #2045. Quite rare since it didn't last in this scheme for very long:


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Boy! Alot of usefull info..thanks!!

Bubba


----------

